# ACNL: Welcome Amiibo Sprites! (All sprites available, updated Medli)



## N a t (Nov 24, 2016)

Using the power of paint.net, I have created the remaining, villager sprites for the Welcome Amiibo update. I hope you all like them! I do not own these sprites, although I did create these by using pre-made sprites! The original owner and creator of these sprites is known as "hoeass".

UPDATE: MEDLI 2.0 (BETTER MEDLI) HAS BEEN ADDED TO THE LOZ SPRITES.



Spoiler:  Legend of Zelda Sprites




 W. Link  Medli  Medli 2.0  Epona  Ganon





Spoiler: Splatoon Sprites



 Inkwell  Cece  Viche





Spoiler:  Other(s)



Fueki



hoeass' Sprites

Fan-made Sanrio Sprites

You can also find these sprites in the Museum, here.
I own no rights to these sprites or the characters, I'm just a desperate fan <3

Please let me know if you find a villager without a Sprite and want one. (Please PM me or VM me since I do not check this thread often. Sorry!)

If you'd like to try something similar to photoshop for free, try paint.net! That's what I use to make these sprites, it's great, and free and I love it!


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 24, 2016)

Ahh these are cute  did you do chai too?


----------



## N a t (Nov 24, 2016)

MochiACNL said:


> Ahh these are cute  did you do chai too?



Nope, just the LoZ characters. The Sanrio characters were all done by someone else, and the link to a page for them is in the first post. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Epona may be up very soon. I can't sleep, so I may be awake for a while with nothing to do.


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 24, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Nope, just the LoZ characters. The Sanrio characters were all done by someone else, and the link to a page for them is in the first post.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Epona may be up very soon. I can't sleep, so I may be awake for a while with nothing to do.



Would you mind if I use them in future sigs? I'll credit you on my thread and link your post too ^^


----------



## N a t (Nov 24, 2016)

MochiACNL said:


> Would you mind if I use them in future sigs? I'll credit you on my thread and link your post too ^^



Don't even worry about it, and of course I don't mind, silly! I posted them so everyone could use them! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I know I'm not the only one who wanted these sprites, I did this for the whole community lol


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 24, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Don't even worry about it, and of course I don't mind, silly! I posted them so everyone could use them!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I know I'm not the only one who wanted these sprites, I did this for the whole community lol



You sure are helping me a ton ^^ ty haha


----------



## N a t (Nov 24, 2016)

MochiACNL said:


> You sure are helping me a ton ^^ ty haha



And thank you as well! I love the positive feedback, and I'm glad to know that people are going to enjoy these, and that I'm helping, If only a little!


----------



## MochiACNL (Nov 24, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> And thank you as well! I love the positive feedback, and I'm glad to know that people are going to enjoy these, and that I'm helping, If only a little!



I'm sure everyone appreciates it ヽ( ≧ω≦)ﾉ


----------



## N a t (Nov 24, 2016)

MochiACNL said:


> I'm sure everyone appreciates it ヽ( ≧ω≦)ﾉ



The entire LoZ set gang is here! Hope people get use out of them, it was fun making them, and I can't wait to make more!


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 24, 2016)

Thank you so much for doing these, when I update my second towns sig they will come in handy :3. You've done an amazing job ^^.


----------



## N a t (Nov 24, 2016)

FancyThat said:


> Thank you so much for doing these, when I update my second towns sig they will come in handy :3. You've done an amazing job ^^.



Tyvm! I'm just so overjoyed that people like them! Hopefully we'll have every villager sprite available to everyone, and please feel free to share and use them however you want!


----------



## Cheburashka (Nov 24, 2016)

Edited: Wrong thread.


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 24, 2016)

These are amazing


----------



## namiieco (Nov 24, 2016)

omg you are a star thank you so much <3


----------



## N a t (Nov 24, 2016)

Thank you all very much, I'm very happy that these sprites turned out so well!


----------



## arbra (Nov 24, 2016)

Thank you for the links....I had no idea these existed and now I have all of the elephant ones - now I just need to learn how to do a sig


----------



## N a t (Nov 24, 2016)

arbra said:


> Thank you for the links....I had no idea these existed and now I have all of the elephant ones - now I just need to learn how to do a sig



Of course, and making a signature can be very easy! I recommend looking for someone in the Museum Shops who does signatures!

If you wanna buy one and need some BTB, lemme kno  lol


----------



## N a t (Nov 24, 2016)

arbra said:


> Thank you for the links....I had no idea these existed and now I have all of the elephant ones - now I just need to learn how to do a sig



Of course, and making a signature can be very easy! I recommend looking for someone in the Museum Shops who does signatures!

If you wanna buy one and need some BTB, lemme kno  lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, but if you wanna make it yourself, I recommend downloading "paint.net" it's similar to photoshop, but it's free! It's what I use to make my own sigs sometimes, as well as these sprites I posted!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Google search isn't awesome with paint.net, so click here if you're interested in it!


----------



## N a t (Nov 25, 2016)

Update bump, Inkwell is here. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Going to attempt Cece and Viche tonight. They'll likely be the most challenging. They have a lot of detail, so wish me luck guys lol.


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 25, 2016)

These are really amazing!


----------



## N a t (Nov 25, 2016)

AccfSally said:


> These are really amazing!



Thank you! Viche will be up in a second! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think my thread may be glitched for me, lol. At least I can add more Sprites until it fixes itself hehe.


----------



## N a t (Nov 25, 2016)

One more post for the night, hoping it'll "un-glitch" the thread. Sometimes it works, sometimes it don't -_-

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yas, got it!

- - - Post Merge - - -



AccfSally said:


> These are really amazing!



Also, thank you very much! I had a blast making them, and I'm so thrilled that people like them. Now nobody has to be sour about not having their signatures up to date! *cough*Me*cough*


----------



## Loriii (Nov 25, 2016)

Wow good job! They look awesome with all the little details. Stand-outs for me are W. Link, Ganon, Epona, Medli, Inkwell, Cece and Viche uhm pretty much all of them haha


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 25, 2016)

Hi again, I have a request if that's ok :3. I wondered if you would be able to do navirou the monster hunter cat?


----------



## N a t (Nov 25, 2016)

FancyThat said:


> Hi again, I have a request if that's ok :3. I wondered if you would be able to do navirou the monster hunter cat?



He's actually already done! I was going to make him, but I realized he was already made by "hoeass". I can post him here for you anyways, but he's been available (apparently lol)!

- - - Post Merge - - -


 Here he issss~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Role said:


> Wow good job! They look awesome with all the little details. Stand-outs for me are W. Link, Ganon, Epona, Medli, Inkwell, Cece and Viche uhm pretty much all of them haha



Haha thank you very much! I'm glad you like them ><


----------



## N a t (Nov 25, 2016)

Bumping this for people to see


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 26, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> He's actually already done! I was going to make him, but I realized he was already made by "hoeass". I can post him here for you anyways, but he's been available (apparently lol)!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 189280 Here he issss~



Ahh ty I didn't realise it was already out :3.


----------



## NeonxVandal (Nov 26, 2016)

So cute! Thanks for doing these! <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 26, 2016)

There is something very wrong with Holden's sprite. Lol.


----------



## N a t (Nov 26, 2016)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> There is something very wrong with Holden's sprite. Lol.



I don't know who Holden is ;A; lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 26, 2016)

The yellow Fueki hamster.  XD


----------



## N a t (Nov 26, 2016)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> The yellow Fueki hamster.  XD



Ahh! My bad D: I thought it might be him lol. He's definitely not the best sprite either lol


----------



## N a t (Nov 27, 2016)

Update bump, ya'll <3


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Nov 27, 2016)

I downloaded them the other day after you explained everything to me  still haven't got around to using them as I can't decide on a final set of villagers...but they're amazing  particularly like Wolf Link, Cece and Viche, lots of detail


----------



## N a t (Nov 27, 2016)

LinkToTheWorld said:


> I downloaded them the other day after you explained everything to me  still haven't got around to using them as I can't decide on a final set of villagers...but they're amazing  particularly like Wolf Link, Cece and Viche, lots of detail



Thank you very much! Even though I won't use all of them, since I don't have all of those villagers in my town, I still enjoy having the option to use them. Sweet, sweet, freedom~


----------



## MochiACNL (Dec 8, 2016)

bumping thisヽ( ⌒∇⌒ )ﾉ


----------



## Cheren (Dec 17, 2016)

I had no idea that's what Viche looks like! Since the update, I've barely seen what any of the new villagers look like, and I couldn't find anything online. Viche would fit right into my green town full of squirrels lol.


----------



## ethergaunts (Dec 17, 2016)

these are stupid cute! i'd use em if i had any of these villagers.


----------



## evetype (Dec 25, 2016)

Do you mind making Felyne?


----------



## catfang (Jan 8, 2017)

Bless your soul <3 . <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



evetype said:


> Do you mind making Felyne?



Not the author, but here's one!
http://ouka.kuronowish.com/rehoeass2/icon/chara/normal/cat/airou.gif


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jan 10, 2017)

Do you know where I could get Sprocket, the robot ostrich's sprite? If you made one can I use it? I already have Ribbot and now for the second robot


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 14, 2017)

I just found these and they are great! Really nice work! Will have to sub, bc I plan on maybe starting up sigs again and I know a lot of people are all over Wolf Link, understandably. LOL

Thanks so much!




_Lucster4080 said:


> Do you know where I could get Sprocket, the robot ostrich's sprite? If you made one can I use it? I already have Ribbot and now for the second robot



I know this is late, but in case you still haven't found it yet, Sprocket it also on the original Hoeass page for all the sprites under the "Ostrich" tag (make sure you translate the page), but here he is as well:


----------



## Requity (Jan 14, 2017)

I just wanted to say thank you for making these! It makes me so happy that the Animal Crossing community is so talented.


----------



## N a t (Jan 14, 2017)

Requity said:


> I just wanted to say thank you for making these! It makes me so happy that the Animal Crossing community is so talented.



Thank you so very much for the kind words! Maybe one day somebody can make even better sprites for the characters, but I'm just so glad that so many people are enjoying these as much as I am


----------



## JSS (Jan 14, 2017)

Love these and currently using Dizzy's in sig! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jan 18, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> I know this is late, but in case you still haven't found it yet, Sprocket it also on the original Hoeass page for all the sprites under the "Ostrich" tag (make sure you translate the page), but here he is as well:



Thanks for telling me for a while my internet was down so I wasn't able to search for it myself but now it's Fixed! *finally* i'm almost down making my signature for TBTF and now I have sprocket I can finish it!


----------



## BlueeCookie (Feb 17, 2017)

Thanks for these! I'm one of the admins on ACWiki and we're using these in our new templates 
http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Template:Bird


----------



## N a t (Feb 23, 2017)

I don't really have the time or mental capacity to return here often, but I just wanted to say a quick thank you to everyone who has left such wonderful feedback and I want to also thank you all for enjoying the sprites! I LOVE doing nice things, it makes me feel great, especially when I know people are happy. Thank you all for doing me this favor.


----------



## UrWrstN8Mare (Apr 15, 2020)

What about felyne's sprite?


----------



## N a t (Apr 16, 2020)

UrWrstN8Mare said:


> What about felyne's sprite?


Hi friend, if you click on this link, someone has already made the sprite for Felyne! This will take you to a tumblr page, click on the tab that says villagers and scroll on down to the "Cats" he's at the bottom of the cat list. Let me know if you have an issue finding him on there. Thanks!









						AC sprites
					

All sprites by Hoeass




					acnlsprites.tumblr.com


----------



## UrWrstN8Mare (Apr 17, 2020)

Petey Piranha said:


> Hi friend, if you click on this link, someone has already made the sprite for Felyne! This will take you to a tumblr page, click on the tab that says villagers and scroll on down to the "Cats" he's at the bottom of the cat list. Let me know if you have an issue finding him on there. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Now I can finally make my signature


----------

